# Siedelsbrunn Bike-Marathon *** 12.Mai 2013 *** Wer ist dabei?



## Aglio-Olio (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo Mädels, 

plant zufällig jemand von euch da mitzufahren?

Ich bin schon zwei Mal als Zuschauerin da gewesen, bevor ich überhaupt mit dem Biken angefangen hatte. Bin noch nie Marathon gefahren, ist aber mein Vorsatz für 2013

Da ich im Winter so gut wie gar nicht gefahren bin, würde ich demnächst mit dem Trainieren anfangen und wäre cool, wenn es in der Mannheim/Heidelberg-Umgebung andere ambitionierte Mädels gäbe...

Streckenauswahl:
Kurzstrecke: 25 km / 500 hm <-- 
Mittelstrecke: 50 km / 1000 hm
Langstrecke: 75 km / 1500 hm

...weitere Infos unter:
http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de/index.php?id=aktuelles oder 
http://www.b3-events.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=148&Itemid=116

Grüße!


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Januar 2013)

Hatte mir gerade eben diverse Termine hier in der Umgebung ausgedruckt: Siedelsbrunn, CityCross Michelstadt, Schmucker Radlertour und BullauBike Marathon 

In Siedelsbrunn war ich jetzt noch nicht, aber 3x in Bullau und 1x beim CityCross in Michelstadt. Kenne von daher die Siedelsbrunner Gegebenheiten leider nicht. Was ich dieses Jahr fahre, hmmm...... Training????? Ehrlich gesagt momentan wie du: gleich null 

Aber Siedelsbrunn könnte man mal ins Auge fassen. Ne genaue Ausschreibung gibts ja momentan noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aglio-Olio (13. Januar 2013)

Auch interessant, die Sachen, die du aufzählst. Ich glaube, man muss sich halt bewusst werden, auf was man Lust hat...

In Siedelsbrunn wird ein hoher Trailanteil versprochen, was mich sehr anspricht. Ein CityCross ist natürlich was ganz anderes. Aber wenn du bei den anderen Sachen schon mitgefahren bist, probiere doch was Neues aus

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cTGyj0GPsQ"]Bikemarathon Siedelsbrunn 20.05.2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Silvermoon (13. Januar 2013)

Was man so im Video erkennen konnte, waren da ja ein paar nette Trailanteile schon dabei. Heftig fand ich den steilen Anstieg am Schluss im Ort  Da, glaube ich, gehen die letzten Körnchen, die man noch hat, schnell flöten.
Aber die Streckenteile, die man so sehen konnten, waren recht schön. Hmm, könnte man sich echt mal überlegen 

Der CityCross in Michelstadt ist Geschmackssache. Bin den 2011 gefahren, aus purer Neugierde, sozusagen just for fun  Ganz ehrlich, es war nicht wirklich meins. 8 mal die gleiche Runde, dann sind auch 2 Treppenpassagen zu überwinden. D.h. abbremsen, absteigen, Rad hochtragen, aufspringen und weiterfahren. Das hat mich immer derart aus dem Rhytmus gebracht und von Runde zu Runde wurde das Bike gefühlsmäßig immer schwerer 
Und dann vergisst man irgendwann die Runden mitzuzählen, man hat so gar kein Zeitgefühl mehr und nur noch den Tunnelblick - so ging es mir jedenfalls. Und dann ständig am Limit fahren  War aber dennoch ne tolle Erfahrung...

Beim Marathon geht es mir nicht um irgendwelche Bestzeiten (davon bin ich eh immer weit entfernt ), sondern mir geht es um die Atmosphäre vor Ort und während des Rennens, den Spaß dabei zu sein, heil anzukommen (ganz wichtig!!!), es geschafft und das Ziel erreicht zu haben. Bin da so ein richtiger Genussmensch. Obwohl ich mich die ersten 10 km immer frage "was machst du hier eigentlich???". Andere schießen da in einem Tempo an einem vorbei  und ich hab das Gefühl, ich stehe! Brauch da immer so 10 bis 15 km bis ich auf Betriebstemperatur bin und dann läufts gut 
Aber beim Startschuss gleich ab und los und gib ihm, das geht bei mir gar nicht. Und das Schlimme ist, ich finde das dann auch immer so frustrierend, wenn das ganze Feld (bis auf ein paar Wenige) an dir vorbeizieht  
Naja...daran muss ich wohl noch arbeiten


----------



## Warnschild (18. Januar 2013)

Siedelsbrunn ist sehr schön zu fahren. Für einen Marathon ist der Trailanteil tatsächlich recht hoch, die Gegend ist toll und Streckenführung/Organisation sind auch super, finde ich. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich da mitfahren 

Es war mein allererster Marathon (2011) überhaupt, und ich hab' ihn sehr genossen, wenn auch nicht ohne ein bisschen Leiden.


----------



## Warnschild (18. Januar 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Siedelsbrunn ist sehr schön zu fahren. Für einen Marathon ist der Trailanteil tatsächlich recht hoch, die Gegend ist toll und Streckenführung/Organisation sind auch super, finde ich.
> 
> An deiner Stelle würde ich da mitfahren
> 
> Es war mein allererster Marathon (2011) überhaupt, und ich hab' ihn sehr genossen, wenn auch nicht ohne ein bisschen Leiden.



Was ich vergessen habe: Das Einzige, was wirklich nervt, ist, dass es auf den Trails häufig Stau gibt durch solche, die offenbar normalerweise keine Trail-lastigen Strecken fahren. Das ist sehr nervig, eben weil einige wie oben beschrieben am Start losballern wie verrückt und dann am ersten Trail absteigen. 

Da ich als Frau plus tendenziell zögerliche Starterin leider nicht als eine der ersten in die Trails einfahre, werde ich jedes Mal extremst blockiert, und das nervt einfach nur. 

Wenn man aber einfach nur Spaß haben will und gemütlich fahren, ist Siedelsbrunn super.


----------



## Aglio-Olio (18. Januar 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Was ich vergessen habe: Das Einzige, was wirklich nervt, ist, dass es auf den Trails häufig Stau gibt durch solche, die offenbar normalerweise keine Trail-lastigen Strecken fahren. Das ist sehr nervig, eben weil einige wie oben beschrieben am Start losballern wie verrückt und dann am ersten Trail absteigen.
> 
> Da ich als Frau plus tendenziell zögerliche Starterin leider nicht als eine der ersten in die Trails einfahre, werde ich jedes Mal extremst blockiert, und das nervt einfach nur.
> 
> Wenn man aber einfach nur Spaß haben will und gemütlich fahren, ist Siedelsbrunn super.


 
Oh, so was ist natürlich immer unangenehm. Gerade dann, wenn man hofft, dass man in den Trails nachholen kann. Das ist so unfair, dass man bergauf problemlos überholen kann, berg ab aber, in einem schmalen Trail, überhaupt nicht.
Man sieht es ja deutlich im o.g. Video, zwischen Minute 4 und 6 ca. Da geht es ziemlich durchwachsen voran, wenn bei jeder Spitzkehre absetzt werden muss. Vielleicht die Zeit gar nicht stoppen lessen und als Letzte starten, dann brauchst du dich nicht ärgern und hast am meisten was von der Strecke


----------



## Warnschild (18. Januar 2013)

Aglio-Olio schrieb:


> Oh, so was ist natürlich immer unangenehm. Gerade dann, wenn man hofft, dass man in den Trails nachholen kann. Das ist so unfair, dass man bergauf problemlos überholen kann, berg ab aber, in einem schmalen Trail, überhaupt nicht.
> Man sieht es ja deutlich im o.g. Video, zwischen Minute 4 und 6 ca. Da geht es ziemlich durchwachsen voran, wenn bei jeder Spitzkehre absetzt werden muss. Vielleicht die Zeit gar nicht stoppen lessen und als Letzte starten, dann brauchst du dich nicht ärgern und hast am meisten was von der Strecke



Na, wenn ich die Strecke nicht auch des Wettkampfes wegen fahren würde, bräuchte ich das nicht am Renntag zu tun.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Januar 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Es war mein allererster Marathon (2011) überhaupt, und ich hab' ihn sehr genossen, wenn auch nicht ohne ein bisschen Leiden.



Ich glaube, ich leide da generell immer ein bißchen (...mehr als andere...)  

Ja, aber ich glaube, ihr habt mir das schon was schmackhaft gemacht. Vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder ein bißchen leiden 
...aber wenn ich nicht bald was für tue, dann leide ich dieses Mal sehr extrem


----------



## Warnschild (19. Januar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich leide da generell immer ein bißchen (...mehr als andere...)
> 
> Ja, aber ich glaube, ihr habt mir das schon was schmackhaft gemacht. Vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder ein bißchen leiden
> ...aber wenn ich nicht bald was für tue, dann leide ich dieses Mal sehr extrem



Wichtig ist aber auch das Spaßhaben, das darf man nie verlieren. Ich zitiere Sally Bigham: "The one who has the most fun wins!"


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem "leiden" war eher selbstironisch gemeint  Nein, wie ich ja in meinem Beitrag #4  geschrieben habe, steht bei mir der Spaß generell immer an erster Stelle und das ich heil ins Ziel komme. Zeiten sind mir da eigentlich völlig wurscht. Freu mich zwar drüber, wenns zum Vorjahr doch zeitlich wieder was besser geworden ist, aber das wars auch schon. Bei den vorderen Plätzen mischen einfach ganz andere Hausnummern mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

